# For Sale Savage 64 semi auto .22LR



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Selling my Savage model 64 tack driver. It is the version with the bull barrel complete with a Weaver 4X scope. Just don't care for magazine fed version .22's. Gun is in good condition and is my most accurate .22. Just never get's used. PM me for pics. Brand new these retail for $275 and I am letting this tack driver go for $175.


----------

